

Best way to do Mac and Windows cross develoment? - lupatus

I am about to start a new project for a desktop GUI program, and am curious about what the best method for doing cross-development on Windows and Macs is these days.  Do .NET apps run on Macs; should I turn to Java; is there something better out there these days?  (Before you ask, making it be web-based is not an option.)
======
amock
I'd recommend the Qt framework. It makes writing C++ much less painful and you
can style the interface via CSS. The Qt Creator IDE nice and you can use Xcode
or Visual Studio. It also has a helpful and knowledgeable community.

~~~
lupatus
Thanks. I'll check out Qt.

